

Rugged android phone - j00p34
http://www.handlewithlinux.com/rugged-android-phone

======
Quarrelsome
Ahhh I heard that Pidion were working on one, nice to see they released it.

If you're interested then I recommend getting in touch with them as the
Koreans can offer some seriously competitive pricing/discounts on their
devices. They're also typically very helpful and supportive if you're having
issues. There is usually a slight language barrier but they make up for that
in being as helpful as possible.

Here's to the South Koreans destroying the market share of the incompetant
Symbol/Motorola and Intermec! :)

~~~
spotter
An aside: a lot of Korean companies have offices in LA that help with their US
market activities. These aren't always publicized so always ask!

------
listic
How does IP65 protection of this device compare to IPX7 of Garmin Oregon 450?
([https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=63349#sp...](https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=63349#specsTab))

~~~
cdawzrd
Oddly enough, the IP65 rating this phone has does not make it waterproof. IP_5
means it can survive being sprayed with a hose but not necessarily taken for a
dive. The Garmin'x IPX7 means that it is rated for immersion up to one meter
(the 7 in the second place). The X is not a valid part of the code so I'm not
sure what it means. The first digit refers to physical ingress protection.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code>

------
shadowsun7
Question: why does the second top-most picture of the phone display a Windows
mobile OS?

~~~
LaPingvino
Because Android is one of your choises, not the only choise.

